
Show HN: Find the color of your IP address - sacert
https://sacert.github.io/IPAddressColor/
======
juhq
Boo! My ip is way too dull color :( I was at least expecting a new color of
the spectrum with glitter and unicorns and cheese burgers

------
fizzbatter
All i see is black - is that intended? Not sure if that's my color, haha.

~~~
sacert
I noticed that there were some issues with ad block enabled, I believe I fixed
them. If you're still having issues, let me know.

------
Rustydave
Love the simplicity. Cool and nice.

------
mulle_nat
Pointless and amusing. Thumbs up.

